

NASA has no idea why it exists. Where to now for the space program? - Eurofooty
http://www.theage.com.au/opinion/society-and-culture/mars-a-mere-curiosity-in-days-of-thrift-20120818-24f84.html

======
thinkingisfun
<http://www.nasa.gov/offices/ogc/about/space_act1.html#POLICY>

_(1) The expansion of human knowledge of the Earth and of phenomena in the
atmosphere and space.

(2) The improvement of the usefulness, performance, speed, safety, and
efficiency of aeronautical and space vehicles.

(3) The development and operation of vehicles capable of carrying instruments,
equipment, supplies, and living organisms through space.

(4) The establishment of long-range studies of the potential benefits to be
gained from, the opportunities for, and the problems involved in the
utilization of aeronautical and space activities for peaceful and scientific
purposes.

(5) The preservation of the role of the United States as a leader in
aeronautical and space science and technology and in the application thereof
to the conduct of peaceful activities within and outside the atmosphere.

(6) The making available to agencies directly concerned with national defense
of discoveries that have military value or significance, and the furnishing by
such agencies, to the civilian agency established to direct and control
nonmilitary aeronautical and space activities, of information as to
discoveries which have value or significance to that agency.

(7) Cooperation by the United States with other nations and groups of nations
in work done pursuant to this chapter and in the peaceful application of the
results thereof.

(8) The most effective utilization of the scientific and engineering resources
of the United States, with close cooperation among all interested agencies of
the United States in order to avoid unnecessary duplication of effort,
facilities, and equipment.

(9) The preservation of the United States preeminent position in aeronautics
and space through research and technology development related to associated
manufacturing processes._

I personally would categorize the above as follows, not that I gave it much
thought:

1 = science

2 = could go either way

3 = could go either way

4 = science, peace

5 = dominance

6 = dominance, specifically military

7 = could go either way, science, peace

8 = efficiency (which I'll file under dominance, too)

9 = dominance

final scores:

science: 3

peace: 2

neither/nor: 3

dominance: 4

